# (il) chocolate stud "tick" qaa



## tenbears

*AFC TEN BEARS ROAD TRIP "TICK" **short for *"Ticket" ** (FC/AFC CAROLINA'S SMOKE ON THE WATER X FC HIGH POINTS TROUBLESOME SUGAR), a FC/AFC SWEET POTATO PIE bitch. Outstanding pedigree available below!! OFA LR163621G24M AND CERF LR46026N. Elbows normal ***CNM CLEAR*** ***EIC CLEAR***
ON NATIONAL DERBY LIST 
In 11 Derby starts Tick accomplished:
4 1ST 
2 SECONDS
1 THIRD 
1 4TH 1 RJ 1 JAM 

Making Tick *the best point per start average* on the 2006 National Derby List, and the *second all time high Derby chocolate male*! Currently in training for all-age and will be competing this fall.

Tick now Qualified All Age *(QAA)* after jamming a 70 dog amateur at mid-Iowa at 2 years of age. Tick *Qualified for the 2010 National Amateur, with 2 Amateur wins, Amateur, and Open placements, and multiple JAMS. * For further pictures and information on Tick go to website below.

NATURAL BREEDINGS, OR FROZEN SEMEN AVAILABLE

Contact Mike Judas (309) 368-7360, (309) 875-3101 or email [email protected] for picture and pedigree. Or go to www.tenbearkennels.net for information on Tick.
AnneAndMike 047.jpg (91.0 KB)


----------

